# tuft



## Gavril

The WSOY dictionary gives four translations for the word _tuft_:

_tukko, töyhtö, tupsu, mätäs_

Which would be appropriate in these sentences?


_Tukko / töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs_ _hiusta pisti esiin pojan päästä.

__Vaikka vain __tukko / töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs_ _savua erottui taivaanrannasta_, _selvä oli että tulipalosta oli kyse._

_Vietin koko eilisen pihalla kitkemässä __tukkoja / töyhtöjä / tupsuja / mättäitä__ ruohoa ja rikkaruohoja. Heittelin kaikki kasaan, josta on tullut yksi suuri __tukko / töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs__!_
_
Koirassa on syyhy! Karva putoaa siltä pois __tukkoina / töyhtöinä / tupsuina / mättäinä__!

Maissintähkästä pistää esiin paljon __tukkoja / töyhtöjä / tupsuja / mättäitä__ säiettä.

Tyynistä pistää esiin __tukko / töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs__ puuvillaa.

Paljon perinteisiin päänkoristeisiin kuuluu __tukko / töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs__ sulkia.


_Kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Tukko / _töyhtö_ / tupsu /_ mätäs _hiusta pisti esiin pojan päästä. _Preferably _hiustukko, hiustupsu_
> _Vaikka vain _tukko / töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs _savua erottui taivaanrannasta_, _selvä oli että tulipalosta oli kyse._ _(savu)kiehkura_
> 
> _Vietin koko eilisen pihalla kitkemässä _tukkoja / töyhtöjä / tupsuja _/ (mättäitä__) ruohoa ja rikkaruohoja. Heittelin kaikki kasaan, josta on tullut yksi suuri _tukko / töyhtö / tupsu _/ mätäs__!_
> _
> Koirassa on syyhy! Karva putoaa siltä pois __tukkoina / _töyhtöinä / tupsuina / mättäinä_!
> 
> Maissintähkästä pistää esiin paljon _tukkoja / töyhtöjä_ / tupsuja / __mättäitä__ säiettä.
> 
> Tyynistä pistää esiin __tukko / _töyhtö / tupsu / mätäs_ puuvillaa.
> 
> Paljon perinteisiin päänkoristeisiin kuuluu _tukko_ / töyhtö / _tupsu / mätäs_ sulkia. _Preferably _sulkatöyhtö_


This is my opinion. Other Finns may choose different words.


----------



## JukkaT

My additions

1) _hiustöyhtö_ is also correct (I think it depends on the shape of the tuft).
4) _Maissintähkästä pistää esiin paljon tupsuja säiettä. _This sounds really weird. Maybe _säietupsuja/-töyhtöjä_ would be better.
5) You probably meant _Tyyn*y*stä_. Unless there is a tuft of cotton coming out of Tyyni's ear .

Mätäs is only used when you are talking about grasses, mosses or something like that.
Tukko, töyhtö and tupsu are almost synonymous in most cases. It depends on the shape of the tuft which one you choose to use.

Kielitoimiston sanakirja:
Tukko = epämääräinen, pieni nippu, kimppu, kasa karvoja yms.
Töyhtö = huiskamainen kimppu höyheniä, karvoja yms.
Tupsu = (toisesta päästään sidottu) nippu lyhyitä lankoja; tai sellaista muistuttava karva-, heinä-, tms. kimppu.


----------



## sakvaka

And _tupsu_ is especially used to refer to a younger woman's (not thick*) pubic hair. That's why some sentences may cause slight amusement in younger generations (not everyone dares point it out, though).

Ei sillä, että ketään kiinnostaisi, mutta... sanoinpahan vaan.

----
(that's _pehko_)


----------

